# IGF-DES



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok gonna order some igf-des anyone used it before?? ive bin told to pin it pre/w/o in muscle you gonna train!! just wondering how much do you normally pin,and what about non-training days could you pin muscle you trained day before or if you say trained chest/bi's could you pin chest before you train,then pin bi's following day!!

also do yuo use slin pin for this guys!!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

anyone!!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah slin pins and 100mcg split bilat is a good starting dose! Your protocol is good to go to!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

I use 100mcg pre workout with 50g maltodextrin and 20g bcaa while I'm training. I love igf des


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> I use 100mcg pre workout with 50g maltodextrin and 20g bcaa while I'm training. I love igf des


so does it need to be taken on empty stomach then like other peps cause i normally have meal or protein/carb shake before i train and intro drink with carbs while iam training!! so how do you run it non training days mate!!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

No you can take it before your normal pwo! About 15-20 mins before your workout! I've tried immediately before and never noticed a difference! On non workout days I take it when I wake before my breakfast


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

so will carbs so on blunt it then mate!!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Taffy I love the stuff I take mine like Locust with carbs and Bcaas and I find this makes the Des work better I tried without carbs and with carbs and with carbs it's a lot better, I have only ever taken when not on a course for 3 weeks had a good break and now going to try while on cycle to see if this makes a big difference..

Start mine tonight cannot wait..


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I run 50 mcg post work out into the local muscle group, because i am not using insulin I have a shake and sometimes some dextrose to get my sugar up a bit.

I have only ever run 50 mcg, from the results i have had I dont think I would push the 100. I am also using 4 ius daily of Hyge in the am. As mentioned I use the IGF 1rl3 in the morning on the day I dont train.

I tried it pre work out into my tri's but had to give up half way through the session as I felt like i had been hit with a hammer.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

so if i have my post workout drink protein/carbs/glut/bcaa/creatine, about 30min before i go gym,then pin just before i leave house then have my intro drink with carbs,creatine,glut.bcaa, yeh!!


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> so if i have my post workout drink protein/carbs/glut/bcaa/creatine, about 30min before i go gym,then pin just before i leave house then have my intro drink with carbs,creatine,glut.bcaa, yeh!!


Sorry Im confused... post workout drink, before you go to the gym??????


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Roy Batty said:


> Sorry Im confused... post workout drink, before you go to the gym??????


sorry mate i ment pre work out drink!! from what i read des seems to work no matter what you eaten,in fact seems work better with solid meal!!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> so if i have my post workout drink protein/carbs/glut/bcaa/creatine, about 30min before i go gym,then pin just before i leave house then have my intro drink with carbs,creatine,glut.bcaa, yeh!!


That's how I do it mate! You'll love it!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

landerson said:


> That's how I do it mate! You'll love it!


how do you take it non-training days were do you pin it i mean!!


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Taffy I only take mine on Training days staright before I hit the gym, just have to make sure no one is about as I pin in my car just up road from gym just before workout, it is top stuff even if I am only get decent pumps out of it, but I am buzzing when I am training and seems to be helping a great deal...but only time will tell..I am planning to run DES for the next 4 weeks at least and then do a month of higher dose HGH + Insulin then go back on the DES for a while...but it is decent stuff..

bateman How R U finding when running with IGF 1rl3, The only time I have used this the only thing it did for me was strip fat...


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

TAFFY said:


> how do you take it non-training days were do you pin it i mean!!


I pin into the muscle trained! If I work say chest and tris I'll pin chest on workout day and then tris next day


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> how do you take it non-training days were do you pin it i mean!!


I've read from seemingly educated/informed people on igf1-des to use it only on training days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> I've read from seemingly educated/informed people on igf1-des to use it only on training days


i see no reason to use this on non-training days


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

On my non training days I have been using 50mcg igf lr3 in the am


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Could you use LR3 the same way as DES?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The DES half life is minutes as with lr3 it's hours so totally different peptides


----------

